# Question about smoking wings!



## timk617 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, I tried smoking wings with the recipe I got in the newsletter a while back. The internal temperature got up to 170, but when I ate the wings, the meat was still pink, and even more of a red in some parts.

Is the chicken still undercooked, or is it just colored like that?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2011)

Wing are a tough read. Too close or on the bone, you get inaccurate reading.  Pink meat on exterior meat is usually from Smoke but pink or red by the Bone is Raw...JJ


----------



## big sexy (Aug 25, 2011)

What I do with wings, is to smoke them for at least 2 hours, and then deep fry them to get a nice crispy skin on it.  Then I spin them in what ever sauce I am using.  Between the smoke and the oil the wings are sure to be done.  And you get a nice crispy wing, with that great smoke flavor to them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2011)

We do the wings like Big Sexy, except we put them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes to crisp them up, instead of frying them.

If you smoke them at 300-325 they will be done in about 1 1/2 hours and the skin will be crispy, no need to grill or fry them.

If you smoke them at 225 then they take 2 to 2 1/2 hours & need to crisp up on the grill.

The best way to tell if they're done is just grab one & take a bite. Probes don't work well because they are so small.


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

What Al said....


----------



## timk617 (Aug 25, 2011)

oh ok. Next time I smoke wings, I'll try grilling them after I'm done, I don't have anything to fry them in.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2011)

timk617 said:


> Hey, I tried smoking wings with the recipe I got in the newsletter a while back. The internal temperature got up to 170, but when I ate the wings, the meat was still pink, and even more of a red in some parts.
> 
> Is the chicken still undercooked, or is it just colored like that?


Ditto chef Jimmy
 

If your Internal Temp was 170°

I would say the meat is cooked and that the pink you see is a chemical reaction from smoking.

If the juices from the wings run clear you should be ok.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't be afraid to let the wings stay on a bit after 170, I have found wings to be pretty forgiving.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2011)

we cant see what the wings look like inside......


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 25, 2011)

2 hours @ 250 and you should be good to go!


----------



## scooper (Aug 25, 2011)

I do them how Al does.  225 for 2 hours, then finished on the grill. 

I have found that Costco wings are a lot more forgiving if you don't brine them.  They have X% (not sure exactly) solution in them already.  Wings from a different store got a bit dry on me when I tried them.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 25, 2011)

I do mine at 250 for about 2.5 hours they are not crispy but if you season them up the night before and then do them they are good, not crisp but moist. If you decide to grill be careful as they usually have a lot of moisture left in them, a lot of it in the form of let's call it chicken juice, and when it hits the fire on the grill you have burnt wings, those are not good eats.

A better idea might be the broiler of your oven, that way the chicken juice doesn't come in contact with the flame.


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone say wings!!!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 25, 2011)

im with and the grill crowd    smoke em for a while for the smoke then finish them on the hot grill for a crisp

but one impotent rule for wings,,,, smoke twice as many as you want to have and then you might have enough


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes the more the better, I love them cold, just keep a bowl full in the fridge, for some good snacking.


----------



## eman (Aug 26, 2011)

Make sure and get fryer wings and not hen wings!!!  Smoked hen wings are like trying to eat a smoked tennis shoe..


----------



## scooper (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are some simple wings that I do. 

Rub:

Equal parts Kirkland Organic No Salt Seasoning and Trubinado Sugar

Kosher Salt, GBP, and cayenne to taste.













One hour into a two hour smoke







On the grill to get crispy







Finished with Lowcountry Vinegar Based Sauce







Can you taste 'em?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 28, 2011)

oh baby I wish I could taste those! great job!!


----------



## siletzspey (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry for the gnarly chowed-on picture, but I'm getting pink in the wings too, so I thought I'd post for feedback. As purchased they were pre-cut and injected, and I cooked 8-lbs of them in a WSM at 225-250 for 2-1/2 hours without peeking!  I did not take any internal temps.







--SiletzSpey


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 9, 2012)

Like everyone else has said I throw mine on the grill for a while not really sure how long but if i had to guess i'd say 2 maybe 6 beers you know just enough to take the pink out of them


----------



## sprky (Feb 9, 2012)

Them wings look done to me. The bottom 3 the pink you are seeing is from the smoke. The top one looks like it is just a very fresh wing. I had some chicken quarters that the bones looked like the top one. They were cooked to 170 IT and the juices were clear so I know they was done.  I asked my butcher why this was and he said very fresh chicken.


siletzspey said:


> Sorry for the gnarly chowed-on picture, but I'm getting pink in the wings too, so I thought I'd post for feedback. As purchased they were pre-cut and injected, and I cooked 8-lbs of them in a WSM at 225-250 for 2-1/2 hours without peeking!  I did not take any internal temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siletzspey (Jun 28, 2012)

The following article suggests pinkness with wings is bone marrow seepage that occurs with younger porous chicken bones.

http://www.hi-tm.com/Documents/Bloody-chik.html

--SiletzSpey


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 28, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Ditto chef Jimmy
> 
> 
> If your Internal Temp was 170°
> ...


X3 Pink does not neccesarilly mean not done.


----------



## glocksrock (Jun 28, 2012)

I also smoke mine around 240 for 2-2.5 hours and finish on the grill. But next time I'm going to smoke them at 230 for 1 hour 45 mins. then crank the MES 30 all the way up to 275 for the last 30 mins. to see how crispy that makes the skin, so I can hopefully skip grilling them.


----------



## brdprey (Jun 28, 2012)

to me one of them bonez just isnt right (wow had a seaseme street moment there)

but if im not sure ill cut open one and see what next to the bone looks like if looks like


----------



## thump1960 (Oct 24, 2012)

From a butcher in Oz that smokes wings & marylands in smoker. If you put them in a brine solution the salt in brine solution will make the meat stay a bit more pink than normal making it look underdone. I normally do up to 40 kgs (100pound a time) 120deg celcius for 3hrs all turns out great. Cheers


----------



## thump1960 (Oct 24, 2012)

From a butcher in Oz that smokes wings & marylands in smoker. If you put them in a brine solution the salt in brine solution will make the meat stay a bit more pink than normal making it look underdone. I normally do up to 40 kgs (100pound a time) 120deg celcius for 3hrs all turns out great. Cheers


----------

